# Tata Sky + HD on Interest Free EMI



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

Today, this what they have started offering in their Ad - 

1. Tata Sky Plus HD STB
2. Installation
3. First Month HD Gold Pack Subscription
4. First Month Multi-TV Subscription


All of these with Interest Free EMI Offer for an EMI of 1047.00 X 6 Months. This Offer available on Credit card payment made through Helpline Only.

I tried checking their website but did not find any information. Did anyone call the helpline for Tatasky ?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 2, 2012)

TFS 

Satellite TV, Direct-to-Home, Satellite Television Packages India, Digital Satellite Television by Tata Sky


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

mrintech -I did not find any info related to EMI Purchase on the link provided by you. Hope they update their website soon.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 2, 2012)

some cool online offers: DTH Paid Channels Recharge Options - Easy options to recharge, for DTH Channels by Tata Sky


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

Offers are cool. Do you think prices of these STBs will come down after Digitization takes place fully in India ?


----------



## funskar (Aug 2, 2012)

When i bought tata sky hd+ last december..
I got it fro 3999 inr wid 6mnths free supreme sports pack
Now the hd+ dvr only cost 5999 inr


----------

